# [BSL] Attention Dog Lovers, Yes YOU! THIS is What Breed Specific ... - Dog Magazine d



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td width=80 align=center valign=top><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/3i-0&fd=R&url=http://www.dogmagazine.net/archives/486/attention-dog-lovers-yes-you-this-is-what-breed-specific-legislation-can-do/&cid=0&ei=eLMdSOKmD4juyASh3cXQDw&usg=AFrqEzdJ-H7S93zrrDdpGbmYKJifINPvcw"><img src=http://www.google.com/news?imgefp=B0Db8hutks4J&imgurl=www.dogmagazine.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/bones-3.jpg width=80 height=60 alt="" border=1><br><font size=-2>Dog Magazine dot net</font></a></font></td><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/3-0&fd=R&url=http://www.dogmagazine.net/archives/486/attention-dog-lovers-yes-you-this-is-what-breed-specific-legislation-can-do/&cid=0&ei=eLMdSOKmD4juyASh3cXQDw&usg=AFrqEzd87zm6DGKTArk0BoOFuFACLoGTew">Attention <b>Dog</b> Lovers, Yes YOU! THIS is What <b>Breed</b> Specific <b>...</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Dog Magazine dot net, UK -</font> <nobr>Apr 16, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Are you a <b>dog</b> lover in the UK? Can you offer help to some of the many dogs who have been caught up in <b>legislation</b> which may see their lives ended as a resut <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

